# Fill Cell Inspections



## jar546 (Dec 29, 2020)

How do you handle “fill cell” inspections when you have CMU construction with tie-beams and other solid vertical requirements such as a sheer wall, etc.?


----------



## north star (Dec 30, 2020)

*~ @ ~*

*What do the plans call for ?*

*~ @ ~*


----------



## e hilton (Dec 30, 2020)

I thought you had special inspectors who are supposed to be on site when things like that happen. To verify it was actually done.


----------



## jar546 (Dec 30, 2020)

e hilton said:


> I thought you had special inspectors who are supposed to be on site when things like that happen. To verify it was actually done.


There are special inspectors for certain aspects, but, on this particular SFR the first inspection is what you see to verify the rebar.  Next the contractor covers the holes with plywood and after the pour the next inspection verifies that the concrete made it all the way down along with a hammer test verifying the webs are solid wherever they are required to be.


----------



## Sifu (Dec 31, 2020)

Hammer.  All the way down.  I have seen many things stuffed into the cell a few courses down.  Without manpower or requiring special inspection its the best I could do.


----------



## linnrg (Dec 31, 2020)

used to see lots of masonry for residential foundations but not now - ICF has taken over.  Commercial still has some.  The OP picture is what you usually see if someone is doing high lift grout where the contractor is required to clean the debris that had fallen into the cells when placing block.  We usually do not let someone do high lift grout unless signed off by the engineer.  The last block job I was on at the top out there was nothing but me on the shaking scaffold.  When down on the ground I told the superintendent that I hope I am never on that when we have an earthquake.  The next day of so we had a 6. plus earthquake centered near us!

I have got good high power flashlights (Fenix) that I carry.  I now carry ones that accept the 18650 rechargeable batteries.  I have upgraded my head lamps also.  Because of where I live they are constantly at the ready.


----------



## Rick18071 (Jan 4, 2021)

I usually just see 1" holes in the bottom course and watch some grout squirt out. I check the rebar when the wall is being constructed. I only ever looked at tall commercial fire walls


----------



## jar546 (Jan 4, 2021)

Rick18071 said:


> I usually just see 1" holes in the bottom course and watch some grout squirt out. I check the rebar when the wall is being constructed. I only ever looked at tall commercial fire walls



What do you do to verify rebar placement & grouting for unbalanced backfill in CMU basement construction?  Is part of the inspection during the footer inspection when they embed the rebar?


----------



## Rick18071 (Jan 5, 2021)

Don't remember ever seeing block for a basement in this area. Just see block for slabs and a few craw spaces usually just for an addition with less than 48" unbalanced backfill. Most commercial slab buildings have verticals which I see at the footing inspection.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 11, 2021)

Maximum 4 foot vertical pour along with horizontal bars every 4 feet so it is not necessary to knock out the bottom cell.
However when I was in Florida  we did it exactly how you described 
"first inspection is what you see to verify the rebar. Next the contractor covers the holes with plywood and after the pour the next inspection verifies that the concrete made it all the way down along with a hammer test verifying the webs are solid wherever they are required to be."


----------



## linnrg (Jan 11, 2021)

seen these a few times


----------

